# Vibrant Reef Cleaner - Progress Log



## Vinoy Thomas

Hey Everyone,

So I was away from home pulling an all-nighter at uni and just returned back from school.

I went to take a look at my tank today, and the first thing I noticed is how much algae had died off and turned white.

I started dosing on November 6th doing double the dosage every three days (6mL total V: 27 gal.), and the effect of Vibrant is evident.

Here are some progress pics:

*First day of dosing - November 6th, 2016*










*November 16th, 2016*










*November 21th, 2016*










*November 27th, 2016 - 21 days of dosing*










This stuff is undoubtedly working 

*Please post your progress here as well!*


----------



## Tenurepro

Awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mensa

Looks great really working good
But what I really want to know is what are you doing for a tank cover there.
Where did you get the materials?


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

mensa said:


> Looks great really working good
> But what I really want to know is what are you doing for a tank cover there.
> Where did you get the materials?


Thanks! I picked up the frame and corners for the screen cover from RONA. However, I had the UV 1/4" screen shipped from reefsupplies.ca. RONA only had white and brown metal framing so I spray painted the brown one to black, using some standard spray paint. I cut the frame with a miter saw. Fairly easy to build but time consuming.

Screen bar and corners:

On sale now
http://www.rona.ca/en/screen-bar-0412724--1

Cover:


----------



## conix67

It's good to see it working but I must ask - what kind of rocks are they? The GHA issue appears to be way too excessive and prolonged. Almost look like the rocks are leeching out something that promotes GHA growth.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

conix67 said:


> It's good to see it working but I must ask - what kind of rocks are they? The GHA issue appears to be way too excessive and prolonged. Almost look like the rocks are leeching out something that promotes GHA growth.


I sourced the rocks from a whole bunch of different reefers in Kijiji and here. So, I'm not a 100% sure what types they are but I'm guessing its a mix of pukani and Fiji. However, I am very sure that my algae problems are not caused by the rock though. The rock was washed in a muratic acid bath before being placed in my tank.

But I do know for certain that this strain of algae was picked up from an SPS frag plug that I got a week or two before the algae bloom took hold. Due to my oversight, I carelessly added the frag plug into my tank with this strain of algae attached to it thinking it would not spread. There were like 2 small strands on the plug lol. I know the algae I have now is the same, since I closely examined the strands of algae on the original frag plug and it matches the structure of the algae in the pics.

Lesson learned, ALWAYS ensure that no algae is being introduced into your tank lol.


----------



## conix67

Vinoy Thomas said:


> I sourced the rocks from a whole bunch of different reefers in Kijiji and here. So, I'm not a 100% sure what types they are but I'm guessing its a mix of pukani and Fiji. However, I am very sure that my algae problems are not caused by the rock though. The rock was washed in a muratic acid bath before being placed in my tank.
> 
> But I do know for certain that this strain of algae was picked up from an SPS frag plug that I got a week or two before the algae bloom took hold. Due to my oversight, I carelessly added the frag plug into my tank with this strain of algae attached to it thinking it would not spread. There were like 2 small strands on the plug lol. I know the algae I have now is the same, since I closely examined the strands of algae on the original frag plug and it matches the structure of the algae in the pics.
> 
> Lesson learned, ALWAYS ensure that no algae is being introduced into your tank lol.


A strain of algae cannot cause the bloom. It is what promotes the growth the algae, not the algae itself. You won't be able to block everything that's coming into your tank since most of them will not be visible.

During initial cycling of my 75G, I did have similar GHA blooms but I could see those were concentrated on certain rocks, and if I remember correct they were on dry rocks I added. Once whatever was leeching off of the rock ran out, GHA disappeared.

If the Vibrant is able to control the algae, the timing could not have been better.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

conix67 said:


> A strain of algae cannot cause the bloom. It is what promotes the growth the algae, not the algae itself. You won't be able to block everything that's coming into your tank since most of them will not be visible.
> 
> During initial cycling of my 75G, I did have similar GHA blooms but I could see those were concentrated on certain rocks, and if I remember correct they were on dry rocks I added. Once whatever was leeching off of the rock ran out, GHA disappeared.
> 
> If the Vibrant is able to control the algae, the timing could not have been better.


Thing for me is after the initial cycling, GHA (non branching single stand) took a foothold. However, after regular water changes and GFO use it disappeared completely. If the rocks were leaching PO4, the GHA would not have been eradicated completely. That's what bring me to my conclusion, that this algae bloom is not correlated to my rocks. Also, the algae I have is not localized to any particular rock in my tank too, it's everywhere! Even on my glass and GSP. So I'm definitely sure its not because of my rocks.

But thankfully, Vibrant is taking care of it. Hopefully I'll be free of the stuff in a few more weeks


----------



## WiredWeasel

Damn, I should've bought some :<


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

WiredWeasel said:


> Damn, I should've bought some :<


d0_ob has a bottle for sale. See if you can get that one, he is selling it for dirt cheap!


----------



## TBemba

best to take all that rock work out and pull as much of the hair algae off them as possible. I used a wire brush from the dollar store.

Are you using tap water? have you checked your RO unit if you have one? Because that sir is a significant about of Algae there and with it dying it will only pollute the tank with its decay.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

TBemba said:


> best to take all that rock work out and pull as much of the hair algae off them as possible. I used a wire brush from the dollar store.
> 
> Are you using tap water? have you checked your RO unit if you have one? Because that sir is a significant about of Algae there and with it dying it will only pollute the tank with its decay.


I am trying to avoid taking all the rock work out. All of my SPS except a few are expoxied to the rock work :/

I'm using RO/DI water and doing weekly water changes (mostly lol). I've got gfo and carbon that I will replace today. And my skimmer is working real nice  I think I can get by with the die off comfortably, knock on wood lol


----------



## Tenurepro

I for one like to see v continue with the vibrant test; that is a very promising change in two weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt

I just received some vibrant today as well. I have some turf algae and cyano(sand and rock) along with some other random algae. 


Did my first dose on my 75gal with a 30sump. Figure minis rock work I'm around 80gal water. So I dosed what was recommended. 1ml per 10gal(8ml) I'm debating on dosing every 3 days or doing the recommended 1 week. I'll see if there is any results in the next 48hrs 

Interested to see if it helps with coral health as well
Hope this Jesus juice works!!!


----------



## loonie

I waiting to see the result from others before I start with the vibrant since mine is the normal algae growth.....


----------



## Tenurepro

I did a dose and noticed slower build up on the glass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mensa

thanks for the build tips and photos thats exactly what Im gonna do...
sorry it took so long to reply. You know how it is.
be assured that Im very grateful you took the tme
thanks so much


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

mensa said:


> thanks for the build tips and photos thats exactly what Im gonna do...
> sorry it took so long to reply. You know how it is.
> be assured that Im very grateful you took the tme
> thanks so much


No problem buddy! Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Okay ... after 3 days from the first dosage, I've noticed dang aiptasia's are all "sprung up" from all over!!!

What's with this ... "Viagra" tonic for aiptasia's??  Strange but true!


----------



## do_0b

Sea MunnKey said:


> Okay ... after 3 days from the first dosage, I've noticed dang aiptasia's are all "sprung up" from all over!!!
> 
> What's with this ... "Viagra" tonic for aiptasia's??  Strange but true!


i noticed i had one strand of bryopsis and a bubble algae in my tank....not sure if it was from the 2 doses or maybe i got it from a colony or frag?


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

do_0b said:


> i noticed i had one strand of bryopsis and a bubble algae in my tank....not sure if it was from the 2 doses or maybe i got it from a colony or frag?


I doubt it was from the dosing lol! My bubble algae has been turning white and slowly disappearing! Perhaps you picked it up from a frag or colony like you said.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

Update:

Things are looking really good  The turf algae patches continues to diminish. I am now noticing that my bubble algae is also turning clear and withering away!
*
November 21, 2016 - 16 days of dosing
*


----------



## Tenurepro

Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissgaurd

looking good vinoy
ive added 3 doses 7 days apart,i have some bubble algae,its disapearing.
red algae on sand has not changed at all
havent cleaned glass in 21 days.
there is a tank i service every 2 weeks.one dose added im curious to see what the glass looks like 
ive added some to my broadstock tank to see but to early yet.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Hey Vinoy ... do I see more new stuffs in your system?


----------



## mmatt

I've done two doses 8-10ml on 90gal 3 days apart and noticing some results. Cyano is disappearing if not all gone, and turf algae is diminishing like magic. other algae is still holding on but it has-been only a week for my dosing


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

swissgaurd said:


> looking good vinoy
> ive added 3 doses 7 days apart,i have some bubble algae,its disapearing.
> red algae on sand has not changed at all
> havent cleaned glass in 21 days.
> there is a tank i service every 2 weeks.one dose added im curious to see what the glass looks like
> ive added some to my broadstock tank to see but to early yet.


Thanks Vic! One of the first things I noticed too was the glass staying clean for much longer than before vibrant . And that's crazy how you haven't had to clean the glass in that long!! 


Sea MunnKey said:


> Hey Vinoy ... do I see more new stuffs in your system?


Haha yes you do!!!! I've got to control myself before I don't have any money left for tuition  


mmatt said:


> I've done two doses 8-10ml on 90gal 3 days apart and noticing some results. Cyano is disappearing if not all gone, and turf algae is diminishing like magic. other algae is still holding on but it has-been only a week for my dosing


Jeff mentioned that the vibrant likes to works on algae in a kind of hierarchy system. So once vibrant deals with your turf it should start working on the others it hasn't touched.


----------



## mmatt

Oh regardless I'm happy. I'm just happy you stumbled across this stuff


----------



## Mikeylikes

So it looks like this snake oil works after all ...

We need another group buy. I missed getting in on this 🙁


----------



## nc208082

Yes I'm on my 3rd doe and all algae including hair and cyano is reducing.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## swissgaurd

nc208082 said:


> Yes I'm on my 3rd doe and all algae including hair and cyano is reducing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


how often are you dosing for the cyno


----------



## mensa

I would be in for another buy...
as freshwater friend as well


----------



## Sea MunnKey

On 2nd dosage (plan is to dose twice a week) and have noticed glass isn't as dirty. Usually need to clean after 2 day period ...

Can't wait to eliminate them annoying bubble algaes ...


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

Pretty much nearly everything is gone now 

I think there is like a few small hairs (not even patches) left 

Solid product.

*November 27th, 2016 - 21 days of dosing*


----------



## Tenurepro

Wow Vinoy - hard to believe this is the tank I saw A few weeks ago! The snake oil works 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt

Truly is Magic. My tank is showing great signs of progress as well


----------



## Ramez

Vinoy Thomas said:


> Pretty much nearly everything is gone now
> 
> I think there is like a few small hairs (not even patches) left
> 
> Solid product.
> 
> *November 27th, 2016 - 21 days of dosing*


You only dose once a week as per instructions ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67

According to the bottle "1ml of Vibrant per 10 gallons of aquarium water once every 2 weeks for a clean aquarium or once every week for a dirtier aquarium"

6ml for every 3 days is like more than 4x the recommended dosage per instruction, isn't it?

I'm still on my first dose, following the first part of the instruction - 1ml per 10gal once every two weeks. There's no obvious visual sign of improvement yet, but according to Hanna ULR phosphorus test kit the PO4 level is staying relatively low and steady (0.05ppm) which is a good sign at this point. My fuge, for some reason, is full of cyano (looks like outbreak) but my display isn't like that.

As usual, all good things in this hobby takes time so will give it some time.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

Tenurepro said:


> Wow Vinoy - hard to believe this is the tank I saw A few weeks ago! The snake oil works
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha I know right! It was at its peak when you dropped by. The turnaround has been amazing!



mmatt said:


> Truly is Magic. My tank is showing great signs of progress as well


I agree lol. Post your progress 



Ramez said:


> You only dose once a week as per instructions ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doing double the recommended dosage every three days (6mL total V: 27 gal.). Taken from original post.



conix67 said:


> According to the bottle "1ml of Vibrant per 10 gallons of aquarium water once every 2 weeks for a clean aquarium or once every week for a dirtier aquarium"
> 
> 6ml for every 3 days is like more than 4x the recommended dosage per instruction, isn't it?
> 
> I'm still on my first dose, following the first part of the instruction - 1ml per 10gal once every two weeks. There's no obvious visual sign of improvement yet, but according to Hanna ULR phosphorus test kit the PO4 level is staying relatively low and steady (0.05ppm) which is a good sign at this point. My fuge, for some reason, is full of cyano (looks like outbreak) but my display isn't like that.
> 
> As usual, all good things in this hobby takes time so will give it some time.


Yea I'm dosing much more than the recommended, seeing as a few people were following a similar dosing regimen on the main discussion thread on Reef2Reef. I wouldn't recommended it myself, since my acros have paled because of it (i'm pretty sure). But it was worth it to get rid all the algae lol.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Bubble algae are turning pale & just for the heck of it ... I tried taking out a bunch of it & surprisingly they came off pretty easy. Peeled the whole thing off instead of breaking apart into pieces.


----------



## nc208082

I've done 4 doses now. Hair algae is almost all gone. Cyano has almost disappeared as well. I'm following regular instructions at 1 ml for every 10 gallons once a week.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Wished there was "snake oil" remedy for aiptasia eradication ...


----------



## Mikeylikes

So this is my report as of Day 4

Dosage of 20ml x 1 (205 gallon total volume of water in my tank)

For some context I do not have any bryopsis, turf algae, diatoms or gha. I do have, however, film algae on glass which I need to clean approx every 3-4 days. Also just recently noticed red slime/cyano growing in my refugium.

*Day 1*
- noticed water column is clearer

*Day 4 (today) *
- no film algae on glass and water is crystal clear. No noticeable affect on corals nor macro algae yet. I have sps, lps and softies.


----------



## conix67

So, it's been awfully quiet here. How's everyone doing and the Vibrant reef cleaner dosing effect? 

I completed my 4th dose over a week ago and I will stop for next few weeks or so. It has definitely shown positive effect in removing some algae I wanted to control - hair algae and cyano on substrate. 

However, cyano/algae in my sump for some reason did not decrease, and lately all my millies showed displeasure with something in the tank. Lost ~3 frags (all millies) due to STN over the course of last 2 weeks. 

Also, I don't think it helps much with the algae on the glass. It's still there and requires regular cleaning (at least every 3-4 days).

So is everyone else having positive results only? Any side effects observed?


----------



## mmatt

conix67 said:


> So, it's been awfully quiet here. How's everyone doing and the Vibrant reef cleaner dosing effect?
> 
> I completed my 4th dose over a week ago and I will stop for next few weeks or so. It has definitely shown positive effect in removing some algae I wanted to control - hair algae and cyano on substrate.
> 
> However, cyano/algae in my sump for some reason did not decrease, and lately all my millies showed displeasure with something in the tank. Lost ~3 frags (all millies) due to STN over the course of last 2 weeks.
> 
> Also, I don't think it helps much with the algae on the glass. It's still there and requires regular cleaning (at least every 3-4 days).
> 
> So is everyone else having positive results only? Any side effects observed?


I'm having similar results. still have green algae and Cyano in my sump and a bit in my display. It is kicking the ass of my turf algae which I'm happy about. I'd say it def controls algae growth. Hasn't completely wiped all algae out. My sps and all other coral seems to be doing fine. Def noticeable and positive changes. I will still continue to dose


----------



## itr

Hey everyone I'm actually interested in trying some of this stuff, does anyone know where I can get my hands on this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoapaly

itr said:


> Hey everyone I'm actually interested in trying some of this stuff, does anyone know where I can get my hands on this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


incredibleaquarium.com 
I also have used 8oz 90% full for $10


----------



## tom g

*vibrant results*

i have been using for about 2 weeks now .. no real results to tell , only thing I have noticed is that the glass has not got full of algae every 3 or 4 days 
still watching the blob of cyano to see if it kicks its ass .....
will try to update when I see some more results

cheers


----------



## swissgaurd

tom g said:


> i have been using for about 2 weeks now .. no real results to tell , only thing I have noticed is that the glass has not got full of algae every 3 or 4 days
> still watching the blob of cyano to see if it kicks its ass .....
> will try to update when I see some more results
> 
> cheers


did nothing for my cyno .I couldn't wait any longer as it got worse so I added the nutra life.cyno is gone.the only good thing it did was kill the bubble algae.
I lost an sps colony and another lost its color.
im using it in a clients tank for hair algae on a bi weekly dose and it looks like its working.
im also using it in my clown broadstock tank and it is helping with algae control.

vic


----------



## poy

I have been using it for a week now at 2.5ml per 20g, every 4 days. 24hrs into vibrant reef cleaner, it has turned all small patches of bryopsis and green hair algae dark. Patches of bubble algae that were pita to remove, now pluck easy from Monday's (Dec 26) tank maintenance. I also run a hob algae scrubber that has been working great on the tank, only effect is slower growth. Coral lps/sps/zoas haven't shown any negative effects. 

Yes it's a nano and all in one


----------



## badmedicine

While I think that you all found a product that works so fantastically ( which it sounds like it does a great job), I have to ask...
What caused all the trouble to begin with? Phosphate from water source, hitchhiker from new tank coral/fish/rock or lighting?
Unless you have eliminated the cause of the problem, it will only come back once you stop using it. Or is the idea to always use it (kinda of like a supplement)?
Algae blooms are going to hit everyone... glad to see a good product is available to help when it hits


----------



## conix67

badmedicine said:


> While I think that you all found a product that works so fantastically ( which it sounds like it does a great job), I have to ask...
> What caused all the trouble to begin with? Phosphate from water source, hitchhiker from new tank coral/fish/rock or lighting?
> Unless you have eliminated the cause of the problem, it will only come back once you stop using it. Or is the idea to always use it (kinda of like a supplement)?
> Algae blooms are going to hit everyone... glad to see a good product is available to help when it hits


I started dosing on Nov 11th. I've been measuring Phosphate level regularly and found that there's no effect in phosphate level. This is unfortunate as I was hoping the way Vibrant works is by reducing the phosphate level but based on observations so far that's not the case.

Now, this leaves only one possibility. If it's not eliminating the cause of the algae, it must be attacking the algae directly, which by itself is cool. However, my doubt is that the product is able to attack just the harmful algae only (well, there's no such thing - it is what we do not want to see in my tank) - which means negative effects are bound to happen also.

While it's difficult conclude the problem I have is directly associated with dosing of Vibrant, seeing a few people reporting negative effects on SPS appears to be inline with my recent experience.

Vinoy, how are your SPS frags doing? Have they gained back the color?


----------



## marty_5555

I started to dose at the beginning of December, to try to deal with a cyano outbreak. My outbreak was pretty bad, but I had gotten it under control and it had started to recede somewhat by the time I got the Vibrant and started dosing. I started by dosing a little more than the recommended amount for my tank (7.5 ml for about 65g total volume) twice a week.

As of now all of the cyano is completely gone. I also have to clean the glass much less. I never really had any problems with any other algaes, so I can't really comment on that (I do have one tiny patch of GHA, which Vibrant has not yet removed). Nothing (corals or fish) seems bothered by the dosing; I don't have a phosphate checker so I'm not sure if it lowered my phosphates. Sorry I don't have any pictures.

I think the Vibrant probably greatly increased the speed at which the cyano was removed from my tank. I had been battling it for a while, and while it was getting better it was quite a slow process. Basically within 2 weeks of dosing (while continuing with my normal maintenance routine and aggressively syphoning the sandbed, which is where most of the cyano was) it was gone.

Overall I'm happy with the product. I'll continue to use it, but will reduce the dosing to once a week. I certainly don't see it as replacing anything I'm doing (I'm not going to cut back on my maintenance, which is something they specifically warn you against on their website), but rather as an added tool to help keep my tank healthy.


----------



## mmatt

I definitely agree and think it has been helping with removal of nusince algae along with siphoning, so I will continue using it to help keep things under Control.


----------



## tom g

*vibrant*

I have been using for 3 weeks and so far no change in my nuicance algae ..
chalking this up to a snake oil .. will continue using for a bit more but so far notta thing .....


----------



## zoapaly

After few doses my po4 and no3 dropped @0ppm with Salifert test kits  I have to took off gfo skimmer with heavy feeds..so with me this snake oil 100% work


----------



## zoapaly

1 month my tank running without skimmer and gfo ..feed every night and morning whatever i have ...


----------



## conix67

zoapaly said:


> 1 month my tank running without skimmer and gfo ..feed every night and morning whatever i have ...


From the photo it's not clear what the PO4 reading is you're getting. I use Hanna ULR phosphorus tester and Vibrant never really lowered PO4 level for me. It is really what I wanted to see though, lowered PO4 level.


----------



## zoapaly

conix67 said:


> From the photo it's not clear what the PO4 reading is you're getting. I use Hanna ULR phosphorus tester and Vibrant never really lowered PO4 level for me. It is really what I wanted to see though, lowered PO4 level.


It was clear ..like ro water , maybe i took pics under low light area . I tested every day but same results until today im feeling happy my po4 went up 0.03 , no3 @2 bam ! Vibrant vibrant gave me hard time .
CuC relaxing..
just looking for food when I feed my fish because no algae


----------



## conix67

zoapaly said:


> It was clear ..like ro water , maybe i took pics under low light area . I tested every day but same results until today im feeling happy my po4 went up 0.03 , no3 @2 bam ! Vibrant vibrant gave me hard time .
> CuC relaxing..
> just looking for food when I feed my fish because no algae


Sorry, not getting it. The results were 0 PO4 level everyday or was not until today? If so, why is PO4 going up to 0.03 and Vibran giving you hard time?? 

Anyway else measuring PO4 level and seeing improvements after dosing Vibrant cleaner?


----------



## poobar

Just got a bottle of vibrant delivered today!!!!

Have a bubble algae problem in my display tank that the emerald crabs I have really don't care about.

First dose has just gone in at the recommended dose. Will keep you posted on what happens!


----------



## wchen9

I am 6 doses in at the recommended 2x per week for turf algae. I had some blue dictyota which is all gone. I think the red turf algae is very slowly turning white at spots, but does not seem uniform as a lot of it is still normal. I also have a couple of bubble algae which I'm keeping an eye on but nothing yet.

I don't test regularly enough but I did get a reading of 0 PO4 on my Hanna ULR this week.


----------



## poy

I'm 5 doses in, haven't had to clear the glass since last post (Dec 27). Algae that was removed in the display has not shown new growth. Onto the algae scrubber, its like growth came to a crawl. 

Curious has anyone done a WC since dosing VRC, any changes?


----------



## Sea MunnKey

All bubble algae are either translucent or completely covered with coralline algae. Still having a small batch of stubborn hair algae that just won't go away ...

I've lost count ... weeks on dosages


----------



## Mikeylikes

3rd week in for me and have already noticed a significant reduction in algae growing on my glass. I am going past 3-4 days of not seeing algae on glass whereas in past I would have to clean by 3rd day (OCD in me).

Noticing bubble algae starting to go translucent/white .. not that I have many.

Haven't noticed any side effects yet .. fish and corals are happy so far.


----------

